# 2 years body transformation (17-19 yrs) 30 kg weight gain



## uusifitness (Apr 13, 2014)

HELLO EVERYONE! I'm here to give y'all my TRANSFORMATION STORY that will GIVE YOU motivation and help to succeed!
Check it out, FROM SKINNY TO ALMOST RIPPED IN TWO YEARS!

youtu.be/yvpZJzgOPxg

Be sure to comment, like or subscribe if you want, I am uploading videos daily to give help, advice about training, nutrition and other things to help YOU of what I know of my experience and knowledge!!

Thank you all for reading this post and I hope this gave you motivation and check out my Youtube channel, I want to help people and go forward! 
Peace out

Reegards Filip Uusimäki 
Uusifitness


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice job kid. Music has me fukking puuuumped.


----------

